# Help me update this lighting scene.



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a customer who would like to update her kitchen lighting. Currently is 6 two tube T12 strips in a 6'x8' soffit. Is willing to do minimal drywall or trim work but doesn't want to do any structural work. Recess of soffit is about 10" deep. Accessible attic above. 

Any suggestions for updating? A lighting designer I am not.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Jupe Blue said:


> I have a customer who would like to update her kitchen lighting. Currently is 6 two tube T12 strips in a 6'x8' soffit. Is willing to do minimal drywall or trim work but doesn't want to do any structural work. Recess of soffit is about 10" deep. Accessible attic above.
> 
> Any suggestions for updating? A lighting designer I am not.


Forgot to add that there is an island that is not centered under lighted area and the soffit is 8'.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Is the ceiling smooth or textured finish?

It's a crummy picture, hard to tell what's going on in the kitchen. If there's an island, put 2 or 3 pendants over it, and 2 separately switched legs for an assortment of 4" pot (can) lights.. will look awesome and is what everyone wants right now. Not a lot of work either, but materials won't be cheap. Dimmers a must, as well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jupe Blue said:


> Forgot to add that there is an island that is not centered under lighted area and the soffit is 8'.


Change the strips to T-5's or leds.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Change the strips to T-5's or leds.


That's an upgrade not an update, Harry  .

She needs to rip down that soffit box thing, get the ceiling refinished and throw in some cans and pendants like Frunk said. And get rid of the fan. Fans are so 70's.

Here's one of mine - a nice blend of recessed, pendants and sconces.


----------



## Doobster08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tear out wood trim and plexiglass. Remove fluorescents. Bullnose corners and use some 4" LEd cut in cans for gen. lighting. Hang pendants over island. Done quite a few kitchens like this and it's pretty easy to do the bullnosing and mud yourself.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Done it thousands of times.

You don't need light in the center, you need it over the countertop work spaces.

Yank the strips and install 5" recessed cans in the soffits, over the countertop work areas about 2' out from the wall, even with the edge of the countertops.

75W par halogens in the cans are not energy efficient but they are really effective when installed in the right places.

Hang some pendants over island/peninsula.

Check for soffit ductwork before you commit.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Done it thousands of times.
> 
> You don't need light in the center, you need it over the countertop work spaces.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much my go to kitchen layout, except I use 65wBR30 lamps. Pendants over the island.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I always say too much light in a kitchen is a good thing, go above and beyond what you think you'll need and you can always dim the brightest down.

Kitchen is one of the most used areas of a house and one of the selling (or not) features of a home.. putting money and enjoyment into that area pays back many times over.


----------

